# Foccacia bread.



## Steve H (May 14, 2022)

Morning everybody,
Well, insomnia got me again! Been up since 2:00AM. And got hungry. So around 4. I decided to try one of those Italian herb & garlic Foccacia kits from the Prepared Pantry company. I believe there are a handful of us here that buy from them. There mixes are very good. I bought a couple of these mixes to get the cart up over 55.00 for the free shipping. And I'm glad I bought these.







The directions were easy to follow. And all you needed to add that wasn't included was water, olive oil, and corn meal.
I did the dough in the bread machine.





Fresh out of the oven. Man this smells good!







Since this was the first time I did this. I opted to just cut it into wedges and dip in marinara sauce. These were delicious! Next time. I'll roll it out more and use it for pizza crust.


----------



## bauchjw (May 14, 2022)

Looks delicious Steve! Will definately want to check those out.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 14, 2022)

Looks great Steve! I have the website, working my way thru all the bags of flour I stockpiled before ordering some stuff from them. Mama used to make pizza with focaccia, was delicious. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 14, 2022)

That looks tasty Steve! I think I have a bag of that also...have to check it out. That would be enough to get me out of bed for sure.

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (May 14, 2022)

I think a olive oil herb mix would be good for dipping! 
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (May 14, 2022)

Man I bet that would be awesome with some Nduja spread on top!!! Very nice!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 14, 2022)

MMMM!  Nice.


----------



## Steve H (May 14, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Looks delicious Steve! Will definately want to check those out.


Thanks Jed! This mix is worth checking out.


sawhorseray said:


> Looks great Steve! I have the website, working my way thru all the bags of flour I stockpiled before ordering some stuff from them. Mama used to make pizza with focaccia, was delicious. RAY


Thanks Ray! My next pizza will be made with this.


Brokenhandle said:


> That looks tasty Steve! I think I have a bag of that also...have to check it out. That would be enough to get me out of bed for sure.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! As good as this was. I would have liked to stay in bed until sunrise!


JLeonard said:


> I think a olive oil herb mix would be good for dipping!
> Jim


This already had that on top. Which was why I figured I'd treat like breadsticks this time.  I'm thinking it would work though.


indaswamp said:


> Man I bet that would be awesome with some Nduja spread on top!!! Very nice!!


I had to google that! And it sounds like a fantastic spread for this. Thanks for the idea.


SecondHandSmoker said:


> MMMM!  Nice.


Thank you!


----------



## JLeonard (May 14, 2022)

Steve H
 Well shoot...I didnt even think about that...But your right.
Jim


----------



## sandyut (May 14, 2022)

Now that looks great!


----------



## chopsaw (May 14, 2022)

Looks great Steve . Rip that thing in half top to bottom and stuff'er full of Italian meat and cheese . 
Nice work bud .


----------



## tx smoker (May 15, 2022)

Steve, thanks for posting this. I have several of those kits in the pantry but the directions on the bag sound a bit convoluted and involved so I have not made one yet. Knowing that you can use the bread machine is a game changer. Oddly enough, for the first time in weeks, I have nothing on the agenda for today....well I do now    Just need to think through what to create that this would pair well with.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Now that looks great!


Thanks!


chopsaw said:


> Looks great Steve . Rip that thing in half top to bottom and stuff'er full of Italian meat and cheese .
> Nice work bud .


Thank you! The next time I will be doing that. Or pizza.


tx smoker said:


> Steve, thanks for posting this. I have several of those kits in the pantry but the directions on the bag sound a bit convoluted and involved so I have not made one yet. Knowing that you can use the bread machine is a game changer. Oddly enough, for the first time in weeks, I have nothing on the agenda for today....well I do now    Just need to think through what to create that this would pair well with.
> 
> Robert


That was why I kept putting it off. But it works great in the bread machine. Just follow the part about adding half the flour mix with the yeast and water. And let the machine work it for about a minute or so. Then add the rest with the olive oil. And let the bread machine continue with its dough cycle.


----------



## normanaj (May 15, 2022)

Nice.

Glad you posted this as I've never heard of them before.


----------

